# Encore Music Exchange has a new website.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

For those of you in the GTA area, I was talking to Dave on the phone earlier this evening about a setup for my new Tokai and he informed me that Encore has a new website online. It's at http://www.encoremusicexchange.biz/ You can check out the Guitars, Basses, Amps and everything else they have in the store there.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the site...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome Simescan. 


simescan said:


> Thanks for posting the site...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Cool site Ken; Never thought a JCM would look so good on a fireplace mantle and they got a MonoBloc for $275!
You guys get all the great stores, even free coffee.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow!

an excellent, and G.A.S. inducing, site!

well done.

-dh


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh no! They have a Jackson V with a hardtail. Curse you Kenmac!! Drool


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

:smile: Yeah it is a nice store and Dave's a very friendly, personable guy. There's a very laid back atmosphere there as well. You can try out anything you want. If you're ever in the Scarborough area check it out. 



Michelle said:


> Cool site Ken; Never thought a JCM would look so good on a fireplace mantle and they got a MonoBloc for $275!
> You guys get all the great stores, even free coffee.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

lol. I was originally thinking about putting that as a warning. If you're ever in the area drop by and chat with Dave.



david henman said:


> ...wow!
> 
> an excellent, and G.A.S. inducing, site!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoops.  Did you notice they also have a left handed Tokai Strat? I don't see very many left handed guitars around.



The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Oh no! They have a Jackson V with a hardtail. Curse you Kenmac!! Drool


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

im there every week


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm dropping by on Friday after work to get a setup on my Tokai. I like to check out what's new there as well.



SnowBlind said:


> im there every week


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

well i usually go there for band practises. But I do scope out the place for 5 minutes before each band practise.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm due for a repeat visit....was in about 6 months after the new owner took over. I was impressed last time in.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was there today. I took my Tokai in for a setup. I didn't see anything that really caught my eye this time although there was a pretty nice PRS Tremonti at the back of the store that I tried out.



Gunny said:


> I'm due for a repeat visit....was in about 6 months after the new owner took over. I was impressed last time in.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

ya daves a great guy.its those little things he does which are cool. like for example he has guitar magazines in the washroom and like the first coke is free.. that kind of stuff.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Doesn't carry the variety of neat stuff the old Dave did. That might come in time tho.

CT.


----------

